# early riser



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

What time do your cockapoo's get up in the morning?
Oscar has been waking us up between 5.30 and 6am, well it's nearer to 5.30 and sometimes earlier. He sleeps downstairs but starts scratching at the door and crying. We've tried ignoring him like we did when we first got him when he cried at night - all night for the 1st week !! but he doesn't give up. He is really damaging the door so we can't really leave him for too long. He is not desperate for a wee as he won't go out straight away. If we sit on the sofa in the room he will go back to sleep for another hour or so. We are exhausted and need a bit more sleep. Does anyone have any suggestions how we can get him to sleep a bit longer.
Thanks


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

I forgot to say that Oscar is now 6 months old now.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh your pitta patta is broken...
Lady used to be that early of a riser...now she sleeps till 8:30 if we stretch it but usually she is up at about 6:30 for a pee...happy to go back to bed, but that is her natural wake time. wish she knew what weekends were.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Is the room dark? Lola stays in bed until we get up! She has a black out curtain.. She would sleep until 10am sometimes!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

My two are downstairs in dark covered crates and don't make a peep until they hear we are up. Usually this is around 7.30 on a weekday but I could leave them longer at the weekend. Since bringing each one home, they have been put in their covered crates for 8 hours and have just got used to it. However, I know for sure that if my eldest was left in a room, he would definitely whine and scratch at the door. The blanket over the crate seems to give them the message that this is when they have to sleep and stay quiet, as if in their own dens. Hope you find a solution! x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger is up at 4;30 every morning. and that is because my wife is up at that time..don't ask me why. I don't know..she is retired and don't have to get up but she does'.so ginger is up at that time also. not me I sleep till 8;30 or 9;00 and then take a nap after breakfast haa haa..well i'm retired also so why not LOL


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

vickie said:


> What time do your cockapoo's get up in the morning?
> Oscar has been waking us up between 5.30 and 6am, well it's nearer to 5.30 and sometimes earlier. He sleeps downstairs but starts scratching at the door and crying. We've tried ignoring him like we did when we first got him when he cried at night - all night for the 1st week !! but he doesn't give up. He is really damaging the door so we can't really leave him for too long. He is not desperate for a wee as he won't go out straight away. If we sit on the sofa in the room he will go back to sleep for another hour or so. We are exhausted and need a bit more sleep. Does anyone have any suggestions how we can get him to sleep a bit longer.
> Thanks



Molly goes to bed at 10pm -10:30pm and I take her out at 6-7am cause I try to get her out before she whines. When she was a small puppy she would last til about 5am and would have to pee. Then I would put her back in her crate til about 8am. We did that for the first few months cause I was super tired. Now I take her out and she has mellowed a lot so I don't care if she is up cause she will sleep in the living room. When she was a young puppy she would NEVER sleep so it was exhausting. She is now 7 months and the change in her is amazing! I love her

She sleeps in her crate in my room so now I put a blankie on one side to block the early morning light! She could probably sleep later but I like to get up early and go for a walk. Crates are the best in our case!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

sugerlump said:


> ginger is up at 4;30 every morning. and that is because my wife is up at that time..don't ask me why. I don't know..she is retired and don't have to get up but she does'.so ginger is up at that time also. not me I sleep till 8;30 or 9;00 and then take a nap after breakfast haa haa..well i'm retired also so why not LOL


Sugar lump, I'm your team! Not your wife's  I like my sleep and as much as I can get. Sadly my dogs and kids think otherwise


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I like my sleep too. We had similar problems (although Gisgo would start with barking around 2am) and I am afraid to say that we got so exhausted that we just gave in and let him sleep in our room. He now just sleeps as long as we do - on a weekend he has been known to lie in beyond 9am and if we pop him out for a wee and then go back to bed, he will curl up on the bed for another couple of hours!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Sugar lump, I'm your team! Not your wife's  I like my sleep and as much as I can get. Sadly my dogs and kids think otherwise


Ditto, I am usually last up at weekends, often OH ans son get up and don't even bother getting Dudley out of his crate, he stays in there no fuss until I get up (or one of them decides to let him out). He's never been up before 6.30 and now its usually about 7 in the week and 8-8.30 ish at weekends. It would be different if he wasn't crated though I'm sure. If Oscar is not crated anymore I'm not really sure what you can do, although I know a lot on here would say let him come up then he would settle down and sleep with you and you could all sleep for longer - just not sure if that is an option in your house (wouldn't be allowed by OH in my house so decided sticking with the crate is the best option).


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Must be an Oscar thing!!!
Oscar the 'Orrible wakes up around 5.45am, and does a quick bark for attention. I go down, make a cuppa, let him into the garden for a wee, and then we watch breakfast TV together. He lays half on the footstool and half on my lap in our conservatory and we drowse together until my wife comes down and the real day begins.
If you ignore him and stay in bed he chews holes in the mats or furniture as a punishment. 
It's one of my favourite bits of the day.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Now that they sleep with us and the cat, they sleep until whatever time we get up. I am very thankful for that. Willow gets up with the alarm and Jake had to be dragged out of bed. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine used to be very early risers when they slept downstairs. Now they sleep with us it's me that has to wake them up. They will just go on sleeping until me or my hubby wake up.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy sleeps in his covered crate on a night and is quiet till we let him out around 7.30am, on a weekend he will just come up on our bed when he is let out and then go back to sleep! It is lovely to still be able to have a lie in sometimes


----------

